# Suggestions?



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

Never heard of sweeping before this new section but after reading all the posts it sounds interesting, and profitable. After talking with my wife who is a buyer for one of the largest developers in the country she tells me she contracts sweepers all the time. So I'm thinking I'd like to give it a shot. How would you experienced sweepers recommend I get started with regard to equipment, I'd like to start with some smaller lots just to feel it out. Then if things work out I'll get some of the bigger lots. Any ideas what I should budget for getting started? Thanks


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Something to think about - wouldn't having yourwife contract you out be a conflict of interest?


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

*No Conflict*

No her company encourages it's employees to have family bid jobs they believe that family will do a better job because if they don't the person who recommended them will hear about it. It's just a waiting game for a bid to come up. I don't want to take any work away from somone who is already doing it, so I'll wait for something to be available.


----------



## jrd22 (Jan 12, 2005)

Buy the best sweeper you can afford, they are very high maintenance. There is a good reason why established sweeping companies charge $60-70 per hour, or more, for vacuum parking lot sweepers. Seems like a lot of money until you've owned and repaired them for a while. Tymco and Schwarze are the most popular. Good luck, John


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

There is a lot more maintenance on a vacuum then on a plow and the parts cost more. 
You also need a small shop if the weather does not support working outside and a place to dump your sweepings. 
Other then that it is a lot like plowing, late hours, night work, some weather related.
Prices range from $45/hr to as high as $150/hr. Most jobs are based on a hr. rate but done by the job. the more often the job is done the less time it takes. Lots with fast foods and bars in the area are the worst. Banks and professional buildings have less litter. Hand labor (empty trash, blow sidewalks w/backpack blower, pickup litter from landscaping ) are good options to add.


----------

